

After leaving Facebook, Brandee Barker becomes a PR name for start-ups - RougeFemme
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/12/fashion/Facebook-PR-Brandee-Barker-Startups.html

======
shalalala
When a PR person can be more famous than their clients - the world is upside
down.

On the other hand, finally a woman in technology that doesn't have to depend
on her looks to get by.

